# Labels for screw/fastener bins?



## TheSerpenteer (Sep 21, 2008)

To save me some time or some trial and error. Can anyone tell me what may fit in the slot on the front of the plastic hanging-style bins to label it's contents easily. I'd really love to find some pre-printed with common screw sizes and the little symbol for the type of driver needed, so I wouldn't have to hand write or print 30 messy labels, but if not, what's a good source for a label that would just slide in.

Seems like such a simple thing, but a good tip might save me some wasted time.

Thanks a ton
Brian


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have all my screws in one of those little cabinets with the pull-out plastic drawers like the one pictured below. To label them, I simply cut the labels off the boxes the screws came in and taped them to the insides of the clear plastic drawers facing out.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought a Dymo LetraTag label maker. It's useful for a TON of things, and prints well-sized and easy to read labels.










You probably COULD do something similar, using a word-processing program, and store-bought "Avery label" stock, too, if that was easier. You just have to tell the word processing program what sort of labels you bought, and set the "paper type" (in the Printing Options) accordingly.

If you choose that route (word processor/adhesive paper stock), it might be easiest to work backward: find out what kind of label stock your word processor is already configured for, and then buy THAT KIND of label stock.

I find the Dymo thing very easy, though.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I ditched those kinds of bins years ago. Now, my screws and nails live in peanut butter jars. I use a grease pencil to mark sizes on the lids.

Since peanut butter is one of the food groups (or should be - lol), there's always a new jar if I need one. I've even been known to buy PB based on whatever size jar I need in the shop.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Just my Phillips head screws !!


----------



## Servelan (Oct 15, 2010)

You can make custom labels in Word fairly easily if you know how to do mail merge. I have two of those on the wall full of all the odd bits of hardware I have more than one of - screws, brads, etc. - and haven't labelled any, but I'd use Word if I were to.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

A label maker will fall into that, "I didn't know I needed one until I bought it" category instantly.

I have an older Brother P-touch, something like this#.

I'd bet nary a week goes by but what I haul it onto my desk and print a label for something.

Might be "nutmeg" or it might be a 3 ring binder in the shop, or a serial number on an instrument, or a newly-divided drawer that now holds multiple stuffs.

Labels are good. Labels help. Labels reduce confusion. Labels can be funny. We have a jar in the kitchen cabinet that has two labels. On one side it says, "misspelt flower" and on the other side it says "spelt flour."

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Some labeler labels:


----------



## onlinelabels (Feb 10, 2013)

TheSerpenteer - You can definitely print labels using your desktop laser or inkjet printer. You just need a label software program and labels that fit the area that you are trying to label.

You may want to check out the company that I work for - OnlineLabels.com. You will find a huge variety of label sizes - all blank on sheet ready for printing in your printer. You also get access to Maestro Label Designer software when you buy the labels so you can just type what you want on the labels and print them out.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If your computer has MS Word, it has a label program already in there. 
Open Word. Choose "Tools" at the top, then click on "envelopes & labels" from the drop down menu.

I use Avery # 5160 label sheets. Available everywhere (I think even WallyWorld has them)

The sheets have 3 rows of 10 labels on it (30 labels per page). You can print one at a time, or a whole sheet of the same if you choose.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Lee, inquiring minds want to know what hardware items you consider
"very odd" and "quite odd"


----------

